# Custom Rainshadow 1089's For Sale



## cheshirekev

PM me for details. Rods are Brand new. Never fished. Blue rod has Pac Bay TICH wire guides and Blue anodized ALPS triangle reel seat, cork split grips. Brown, green and gray rod has Fugi K-type alconite guides, Black Pac Bay anodized Aluminum reel seat and cork split grips. Black and Gold rod has Fugi K-type alconites, gold hooded fugi graphite reel seat and cork split grips. super high-end. Crazy attention to detail. These are not cheap. Blue Fish wrap rod is 650, brown green and gray diamond is 550. Gold and black star wrap is 600. i know these are crazy expensive, but i have countless hours in each of them.


----------



## cheshirekev

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## fisheye48

for that price they come with a van staal on them?


----------



## tailfisher

Those are bad ass for sure, I also wrap rods and people just dont want to spend the money for custom thread work anymore. You could try and put them in one of the bait shop and sale on consignment.


----------



## cheshirekev

tailfisher said:


> Those are bad ass for sure, I also wrap rods and people just dont want to spend the money for custom thread work anymore. You could try and put them in one of the bait shop and sale on consignment.


I know. I went for it anyway. What the heck.


----------



## Austin

Great looking rods!!


----------



## fishn4fun

That is beautiful work


----------



## SmokenJoe

Nice thread work!

May want to put this in the for sale forum and tell what blanks they are.


----------



## cheshirekev

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## CobeSlayer2012

damnnn, those are some good looking rods and whoever get em is one lucky fisherman!:thumbup:


----------



## Derbywinner

still got the rods?


----------



## cajun creationz

will you build to match my reels


----------



## Derbywinner

Cajun just call earnie he will do it in 1-2 weeks and my custom was only 200 bucks and it's the nicest custom I've ever held landed 3 kings in the first 30 mins with it too... Their lucky and nice


----------



## hunkyfish

Those are very nice & with quality components ! I buld rods for a living & I know that there is well over $200 in parts in the OP's pics,,,, 

I'd like to see a $200 rod that would even come close to that


----------

